# Wire Recepts. in Series or Parallel?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I see a lot of guys do it the way the electrician suggested. It takes less time and material so it is less expensive than pigtails but I still prefer pigtails.

Actually, if your circuit is part of a multi-wire branch circuit (2 hots- one neutral 120 volt circuits) you must pigtail the devices.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

That "electrician" was in error.
The pigtail method is considered the best way to go in any situation. The receptacle does NOT become part of the current path.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Agree with JGarth- pigtails are the way to go. The connections from one outlet box to the next down the line should not be based on a questionable receptacle connection. *"He said this way if one receptacle goes out they all go out and it would be easy to find out which one is bad." * Does this remind you of Christmas lights? How crazy does it make a person when they can't find that break in the connections? 
I find it easier to manage the wires in the box if all are pigtailed then laid in the bottom(back) of the box and only the single black, white and ground conductors of that outlet are left to maneuver.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Wire it right the first time and you won't have to chase down nonsense problems like your buddy is. Pigtail it. It is the way of the pro. Not to mention the fact that wiring it in true series presents a whole other host of issues that would screw an installation beyond reason.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll take the opposing view. There is absolutely nothing wrong with using the device screws for the connections in a typical residential setting, provided everything is done properly as it should anyway. 
Using the device screws is JUST as much the "right way" as pigtailing. And yes, I am most definitely a professional electrician.

Also, receptacles do not regularly "go out". In fact I have NEVER seen one "go out". This goober makes it seem like they are like light bulbs that fail all the time. Hogwash!
I have seen receptacles burn up. This is from as poor connection or backstab. 
Do the job correctly and it will never go out or burn up.

Another thing. If this guy actually used the terms series and parallel, he had no clue what he was talking about. Series and parallel wiring are two VERY different things!
Whether you pigtail or use the device screws, you are still wiring in PARALLEL.


----------



## Bob Masters (Jan 11, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'll take the opposing view. There is absolutely nothing wrong with using the device screws for the connections in a typical residential setting, provided everything is done properly as it should anyway.
> Using the device screws is JUST as much the "right way" as pigtailing. And yes, I am most definitely a professional electrician.
> 
> Also, receptacles do not regularly "go out". In fact I have NEVER seen one "go out". This goober makes it seem like they are like light bulbs that fail all the time. Hogwash!
> ...


I've never seen one "go out" either. In fact, the receptacles have two connectors on each side specifically for this reason, as well as allowing a split-duplex installation.

Unless the receptacle has a manufacturing defect or has been physically damaged somehow, the only reason it could fail is if it were severely overloaded, in which case, you've got other things to worry about.

Besides, there isn't much room in those boxes for a bunch of pigtails. A box too crowded can cause other problems.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

>>> He said this way if one receptacal goes out they all go out and it would be easy to find out which one is bad. 
Not true even for Christmas lights. Much harder to find out which one is bad!

Receptacles truly connected in series is an improper situation everywhere except inside certain specialized electrical test equipment. By series I mean light (silver) terminal of one receptacle connected to dark (gold) terminal of next, and neutral coming back connected to nothing else.

The box fill rule (to compute number of conductors permitted in a box) counts zero points for each pigtail but nevertheless it may be difficult to stuff everything in the box if you use pigtails as opposed to connecting the wires directly to the screws on the receptacle or switch.

Direct connect to a receptacle really shows off problems if the backstab holes are used. Four such backstab joints have to be traversed at each outlet box by power continuing past; in and out for the feed and in and out for the neutral return. With screwed on or clamped in wires, the contact is just as good for ongoing power using direct connected as pigtailed connections.

If a hot feed is wire nutted to the next hot wire to daisy chain onward, the neutral must also be wire nutted to its continuation, with pigtails as needed in the outlet box.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yes he used the term series. He may have used the term in correctly. He meant wiring receptacal to receptacal. I will be honest and thought he was correct when he called it series. I guess I was incorrect also but he is the lic. electrician so he should know what he is talking about. I appreciate everyones input. So you can basically go either way. All of the books I have read have provided examples using pigtails but this may not be the easiest way in real world situations. That is how I planned my wiring but I am always open to better options.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Another thing. If this guy actually used the terms series and parallel, he had no clue what he was talking about. Series and parallel wiring are two VERY different things!
> Whether you pigtail or use the device screws, you are still wiring in PARALLEL.


Amen. It was the "series or parallel" in the thread title that got me to tune in.

Although I'm not an electrician, there have been times where I've had to deal with existing installations where the circuit is paralleled at the recept via the screws. The only thing that I don't personally care for with this approach depends on the wiring size/type that is being used. For instance, if the conductors are 12 AWG. solid copper, getting all of the wiring as well as the device into the box can be a minor battle. Just my opinion.

Either way, I too take exception with the term "series" in this instance.

TTFN,
Jimmy


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm with Petey and the gang on this also. Excepting for those times when you have to pigtail (MWBC, >2 cables), the side screws are more than adequate for connecting the wires. If you leave the proper amount of wire in the box and neatly fold everything back in, it all fits very nicely.

As far as receptacle failure, I've seen receptacles wired with the screws, with all the plastic broken off that still provided power to the downstream devices.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Still have to pig tail the ground. I have not seen any recepts with two ground screws. And you can't get two wires under most recept grnd screw/terminals.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

J. V. said:


> Still have to pig tail the ground. I have not seen any recepts with two ground screws. And you can't get two wires under most recept grnd screw/terminals.



It would be a code violation to install two wires under one screw.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

chris75 said:


> It would be a code violation to install two wires under one screw.


Not neccessarily so.

Some receps are designed to accept 2 wires under a screw (actually they are clamps as opposed to just a screw)


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Post # 3 is wrong...Post # 6 is correct.:jester: :thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> The pigtail method is considered the best way to go in *any* situation.


:no: 





Considered by *some* people would be a true statement. 


The majority of receps are connected via the feed thru method.

There is a tiime and place for everything.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

220/221 said:


> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of the 5 guys that I work with, only 1 uses this method. Everybody else pigtails.

Like I said before, I believe time dictates that not pigtailing would be cheaper but I prefer the pigtails and as I mentioned previously, if the recep is part of a MWBC, pigtails must be used.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

nap said:


> if the recep is part of a MWBC, pigtails must be used.


I've been hunting the reference...


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info guys. Here is a very bad drawing on paint of what I was trying to say. The yellow lines are neutral and black are hot. I didn't put a ground in there because there wasn't room in the drawing. The left side is what I meant by pigtail and the right side is what he mistakenly called series. He recom. that I use the right side to wire recepts. and all of my books show a similiar pic of the left side. Sorry for the confusion. I am not sure if my drawing will help any. The red things are the wire nuts and that is the point all 3 wires come together.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

220/221 said:


> :no:
> 
> Considered by *some* people would be a true statement.
> 
> ...


Those *licensed* to do electrical work that have *integrity* would certainly use the pigtail method. The other method is considered to be the work of the low end (schlock) installers. Just to save the cost of a few wire nuts, pure and simple.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

JGarth said:


> *licensed* *integrit*(schlock)


jd, 

You sound grumpy. Have you wired a dwelling unit?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Andy in ATL said:


> I've been hunting the reference...


I'm not sure of the code, but the device can not carry the netural load in a mwbc.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Not grumpy at all, just plain truthful. I know bs when I see it. You are not nearly educated or experienced enough to pull that .02 psych bs.
This is not the first time you stalked me here. You have to get a life, instead of stalking people on the net. I realize this site is your life, I have seen your type many times, so I should be cognizant that all you have to look forward to is posting here. 
As far as wiring, more than a couple of you will ever do in your entire lifetime. Granted, I've been retired for a few years, but I know inferior wiring practices when I see them.
I'd be more than willing to provide the owner/administrator of this website with my name, phone number, PE license no, and Master Electrician Lic no. 
I would assume you would also do the same, if you have the credentials.
Have a nice day,
JGarth


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Those *licensed* to do electrical work that have *integrity* would certainly use the pigtail method.


 
:no: 





> The other method is considered to be the work of the low end (schlock) installers. Just to save the cost of a few wire nuts, pure and simple.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Dude, you're a retired *ENGINEER*! Stay out of the field work. It's *NOT* your area of expertise.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would not consider using the screws LOW END WORK. I consider them better than pigtails. I would trust a wire under screw over two wires in a wire nut and one under a screw. Wire nuts add to box fill and cost to the job. Why would you spend money on two wire nuts in every box when you have perfectly good screw connections on the receptacle. 
I Canada wire nuts count for box fill.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

What they said:thumbsup:



Andy in ATL said:


> I've been hunting the reference...


Andy: check NEC 300.13 (B)

Using both sets of screws is fine. Using pigtails is fine. 

One thing I notice with most older work is the installer "daisy chained" (used both sets of screws) I think this has to do with the smaller boxes that were used. (most metal switch boxes are smaller CU IN wise, therefore not as much room to employ pigtails. (Its just a guess...) 

I would NEVER think using both screws per side as inferior. My point is, it doesn't matter which method you use, you still have connections (weak points) where trouble could potentially develop. 

Just my opinion...


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

both are legal except for when they are fed by a multi wire branch circuit.

I pigtail for severl reasons, one of which is, I HATE going into a place that has both of the screws with wires under them. It is a bit more of a pain to remove 2 wires than open up a wire nut joint to change a recep. More of a pet peeve than anything. It actually costs more to pigtail and apparently in Canada, it counts as box fill, which reduces the available room in the box for other conductors.

as far as it being "low end" "cheap" or "shoddy"? No reason to believe it is. This gets in to arguments like "do you pre-twist before installing a wire nut?" and many others where personal preference makes the decision more than quality or money.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Something about this question made me think no, you have to pigtail. Only a Chicago thing. 300.13(b) reads In branch circuits, the continuity of a grounded conductor shall not be dependent upon device connections such as lampholders, receptacles, etc.,where the removal of such devices would interrupt the continuity. It's only the NEC that includes the word multiwire. Carry on.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

JGarth said:


> Those *licensed* to do electrical work that have *integrity* would certainly use the pigtail method. The other method is considered to be the work of the low end (schlock) installers. Just to save the cost of a few wire nuts, pure and simple.


At the risk of a flame war, I will say this is complete unadulterated BULLSH*T!

Come to one of my jobs. Inspect my work. Then call me that. 
I'd show you the door with my boot in your ass.

If you had even half a clue you'd be dangerous.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

And with that comment, thread is closed. Speedy has summed it up well.

BTW guys, play nice now.


----------



## philS (Jul 10, 2007)

Our county inspector requires pigtails for all residential wiring. We don't try to argue with him as he's generally very reasonable, knowledgeable, and efficient. No idea if it's statewide (Oregon) or just this guy's way of doing things. I tend to use a lot of deep boxes so there's plenty of room for all the little "tails".


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

nap said:


> Not neccessarily so.
> 
> Some receps are designed to accept 2 wires under a screw (actually they are clamps as opposed to just a screw)


Then they wouldn't be under a screw then would they? :whistling2:


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

JGarth said:


> Those *licensed* to do electrical work that have *integrity* would certainly use the pigtail method. The other method is considered to be the work of the low end (schlock) installers. Just to save the cost of a few wire nuts, pure and simple.


I have to agree with Speedy on this one.

The recs we use are UL listed and approved for 20 amp feed through.

Are you saying that UL is run by a bunch of "schlocks"?

Where did you go to school and work to become so much smarter than them?


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

JGarth said:


> Not grumpy at all, just plain truthful. I know bs when I see it. You are not nearly educated or experienced enough to pull that .02 psych bs.
> This is not the first time you stalked me here. You have to get a life, instead of stalking people on the net. I realize this site is your life, I have seen your type many times, so I should be cognizant that all you have to look forward to is posting here.
> As far as wiring, more than a couple of you will ever do in your entire lifetime. Granted, I've been retired for a few years, but I know inferior wiring practices when I see them.
> I'd be more than willing to provide the owner/administrator of this website with my name, phone number, PE license no, and Master Electrician Lic no.
> ...


Definitely a little tense, Mr. Garth.:laughing: Just got a new camera. If I can figure out how to post pics would ya'll be interested in my "inferior work"? I've wired a blue million homes "perfectly" and am engaged in my 14 MO in commercial work. I am headed to Athens GA to wire a hospital Monday.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> I am headed to Athens GA to wire a hospital Monday.


must be a pretty small hospital if all it will take is Monday:whistling2:



> I'd be more than willing to provide the owner/administrator of this website with my name, phone number, PE license no, and Master Electrician Lic no.


JGarth, I presume your masters license is not in your current state of residence as listed below your name, correct?


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> If I can figure out how to post pics would ya'll be interested in my "inferior work"?


Andy, I know your work isn't inferior but that doesn't mean we don't like pictures here!:thumbup:


----------



## arichard21 (Oct 17, 2007)

This is one thing that has always bothered me... the fact that people can't just admit that there are 2 ways to do things sometimes... and neither one is the ONLY way. That screams ignorance to me.


----------

